# Success with single transfer FET anyone?



## auntydanni (Nov 26, 2012)

I have got 2 frosties in the freezer at Liverpool. They have now been frozen twice, once after I had ohss and once more when they were all thawed for my first FET (see my signature). 

We are going for my next FET soon and the clinic Are adamant we stand a better safer chance of success if we only transfer 1 frostie. But I cannot find any success stories on here of elective single FEts, especially after they've been frozen twice  

Any success stories would be so reassuring as I have also been advised against risking twins for my own health (blood sugar problems although docs not in agreement on this!!!!). 

Thanks in advance lovely ladies.  

Xxxx


----------



## vicki_857 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi ,

I dont have any specific advice to offer but would be interested in any advice from others.
I am also just waiting for a FET, and only have one embryo to transfer.  I cant decide wether to go ahead with a single embryo transfer, or to do more IVF instead.

xxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hello 
I got pregnant with my son from single FET and am currently 5 1/12 weeks pregnant from another single FET. I have had 5 frozen transfers and have only got pregnant on the cycle s where my immune system was also addressed( another story)  but all of the embryos have defrosted well. 
Good luck 
Livity


----------



## auntydanni (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi livity,

Thanks for your reply. Do you mind me asking, we're your transfers medicated or natural FEts? And had your embies been frozen once or twice? I'd especially love to hear from anyone who's had success with medicated FEts as I have not come across anyone who's had a successful medicated single transfer FET?!! (But of a mouthful lol!)

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Helen78 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi auntydanni,

I'm currently 34.5 weeks pg with a medicated single embryo FET. I had 2 in the freezer but one collapsed when it was defrosted. The remaining one defrosted but had some damage to the non baby cells (30%) apparently, the embryologist didn't look hopefully but here we are!! 

I chose to have a medicated cycle so I knew we could control timings a my AF isn't reliable about when it will arrive.

Hope that helps and lots of luck and baby dust with your treatment

xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi, 
My cycles were medicated and embryos frozen once at day 5 blastocyst stage. 
Fingers crossed for you 
Livity


----------



## naa-d (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes, it can work. We have a 15 month old from a medicated FET after I developed OHSS. Planning another pregnancy soon. Would have preferred to have a natural cycle to avoid the drugs. Clinic have advised that we have a medicated cycle again, due to my long and unpredictable cycle.
Good luck.


----------



## auntydanni (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you girls, great to have those success stories!! 

If there are any more out there keep them coming  

Congrats to all who have their little miracles!! Fingers crossed we can too 

Xxxxx


----------

